# HS55 auger drive belt problem



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

Have you ever felt like you were in the Twilight Zone? Well, that is me right now. I have an HS55 wheeled snowblower, frame number 1001675. I got it and was told it only needed an auger drive belt. There seemed to be some question about what size belt I need as one dealer told me a 33 inch belt while another told me a 31 inch belt. I got the 5/8x33 inch belt as it was available locally from a Honda dealer and it was way too loose. I ordered both a 5/8x 32 and 5/8x31 belt from Auto Zone. The 32 inch belt came in first and it was also too loose. Today I got the 5/8x31 inch belt and had a **** of a time getting it on the machine as it seemed awfully tight. I was able to get the machine back together and started it and immediately the belt ran and drove the impeller and auger without me holding the auger drive handle down. It smoked as the auger brake was rubbing on the belt yet the belt kept spinning. i stopped the machine and wondered if I had just entered the Twilight Zone. Everything seems okay with the machine. The auger belt idler pulley is fine and I have tried adjusting it with the 32 and 33 inch belts on but it does not tighten up enough. On the 31 inch belt I had the idler pulley backed all the way off. The auger pulley is fine and there is no slop anywhere. HELP!!!! Is it possible the size is that critical so that a 31 inch belt is too tight yet the 32 is too loose? My understanding is the size is the outside circumference of the belt. 
I just checked on Jack's Small Engines and they say the belt part is :22432-736-003 V-BELT (B-31.3). Does anyone know what the 31.3 stands for as that is (obviously) between the 31 inch belt that was too tight and the 32 that was too loose? The aftermarket belt size is 33 inches. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is a video out that shows you how to adjust the tensioner pulley. It's the same model, but according to the schematics, it appears as though it has them. And it looks as though you could make one of the three belts work, depending on how far they are currently.






Best of luck.


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I saw that video already and tried adjusting the idler pulley but with the 32 and 33 inch belts. I was not able to tighten them up enough to make them work. On the 31 inch belt I had the idler pulley backed off all the way and still the belt was too tight. I noticed on the diagram here:Diagrams

that it shows the front engine pulley is larger than the rear engine pulley but on my machine the rear pulley is larger. I wonder if the drawing is accurate as far as the pulley size is concerned. The engine pulley for the auger drive is no longer available. I am wondering if someone couldn't get the correct pulley and used what they could get their hands on and it was too small. That would make a difference in the tension of the belt; it also would make the auger run slower, too though. I just wonder if a larger engine pulley would physically interfere with the auger drive pulley. Right now I am at the point where I just want to get the **** thing working. I wonder if there is a way to stretch the belt a half inch without compromising the integrity of the belt.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

rminnehan said:


> The engine pulley for the auger drive is no longer available.


Are you sure the belts are no longer available for the HS55? I bought two new OEM belts for my HS80 last year and had no problems finding them. They both fit and operate perfect.

I think I got both belts at Boats.net...try here to start: All Years HS55 WA SNOW BLOWER, JPN Honda Snowblower DRIVE PULLEY Diagram and Parts


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Ahhh....disregard my question/statement above. I read again and saw you stated pulley and not belt. My bad. 

I have a bunch of HS55 parts I keep for spares for the HS80. Just measured the pulleys:

Drive Pulley (#4 in your diagram. is +/-6" diameter)
Auger Pulley (#3 in your dia. is +/-7.75" diameter)


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

rminnehan said:


> Thanks for the response. I saw that video already and tried adjusting the idler pulley but with the 32 and 33 inch belts. I was not able to tighten them up enough to make them work. On the 31 inch belt I had the idler pulley backed off all the way and still the belt was too tight. I noticed on the diagram here:Diagrams
> 
> that it shows the front engine pulley is larger than the rear engine pulley but on my machine the rear pulley is larger. I wonder if the drawing is accurate as far as the pulley size is concerned. The engine pulley for the auger drive is no longer available. I am wondering if someone couldn't get the correct pulley and used what they could get their hands on and it was too small. That would make a difference in the tension of the belt; it also would make the auger run slower, too though. I just wonder if a larger engine pulley would physically interfere with the auger drive pulley. Right now I am at the point where I just want to get the **** thing working. I wonder if there is a way to stretch the belt a half inch without compromising the integrity of the belt.


Could someone have installed them in reverse?

I know that it seems like a stupid question, but do the pulley's look original to the machine?


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Rockproof, The pulleys I was referring to were the engine pulleys at the top. Can you check the diameter of those on your HS55? I think they may be different than the ones on the HS80. Thanks


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi db9938, I can't tell if they are original to the machine. What is fishy is the story of the guy I bought it from. He said it only needed a belt and he had a friend who could fix it but he would rather sell it as it was instead of fixing the belt ad either keeping it (he bought another snowblower) or selling it for more money in good working condition. At this point I am used to fishy stories, though. The machine drive works fine. If I put the smaller pulley on the drive side of the shaft I am afraid that will be too loose.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I understand, Rockproof gave you the dimensions up in #5.

Might also check to see if the p/n's for the 55 and the 80, for the pulley's are identical.

And it looks like you are in luck. Boats.net carries both I believe:

All Years HS55 WA SNOW BLOWER, JPN Honda Snowblower DRIVE PULLEY Diagram and Parts


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The code "B-31.3" translates to a belt width code and length in inches (31.3") so probably originally spec'ed by the Japanese engineer in metric for sure. 

That part number shows 22432-736-003 in-stock at Honda parts warehouses, and any Honda dealer can get one; list price is $28.64, but most dealers sell at a discount. Google the part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*

Pulley #4, "Pulley, wheel driven" = 150mm (5.9") and pulley #2 "Pulley, auger drive" = 76mm (2.99"). Pulley #1, "Pulley, wheel drive" = 71mm (2.8")

Finally, from the shop manual, it states a CAUTION about the drive and auger pulleys (#1, #4)are NOT interchangeable:


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

*Different model?*

Hi [email protected], My snowblower is an HS55 with wheel drive. I don't believe it is the K1 because my frame number is 1001675. The parts differ between machine models. The K1 starts at 11...... I believe. My machine is a HS55WA. Can you check that and if you have the same info and diagrams it would be a great help. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

rminnehan said:


> Hi [email protected], My snowblower is an HS55 with wheel drive. I don't believe it is the K1 because my frame number is 1001675. The parts differ between machine models. The K1 starts at 11...... I believe. My machine is a HS55WA. Can you check that and if you have the same info and diagrams it would be a great help. Thanks


Here's the K0 parts; the track and wheel versions are the same, but there are a few difference in part numbers from K0 vs. K1 models, but I don't know if they are physically any different. Sometimes part number change with suppliers or production dates, but the parts/specs remain the same. Note under the "Mode code" column, "X" = discontinued/gone forever


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

One more thing, but it probably doesn't apply...

Way back in 1988, Honda issued a Service Bulletin on TRACK-drive HS55 and HS70 snowblowers to address a problem with belt slippage. The fix is to install spacers under the engine mount, then fit a different set of belts AND pulleys. Again, this did NOT apply to wheel-drive models, but thought I'd share it anyway:


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Robert, I don't know if I asked this of you yet but if you look at the pulleys on the diagram you sent me you will see that number 2 (the auger drive pulley) is larger than pulley number 1. In my machine pulley number 2 is smaller than pulley number 1. Do you think these sizes are accurate on the diagram? I would like to get the diameter of pulley number 2 but it seems to be gone forever. I tried Boats.com as their parts list did not show it to be not available but when I called they told me they did not have it. Might you have any of that info on the pulley?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The details on #1 pulley says its dimensions are 71 x 38mm.

#2 says 80 x 50mm. 

So I think #2 is larger and thicker than #2. The most current part number for pulley #2 is *22411-736-000* and (list price $31.06) and I see three in-stock at Honda parts warehouses...


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Robert, That part number you gave me is the number 1 pulley. I need the info on the number pulley which I believe is part number 22412-736-810. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

rminnehan said:


> Hi Robert, That part number you gave me is the number 1 pulley. I need the info on the number pulley which I believe is part number 22412-736-810. Thanks


Okay, that pulley ("PULLEY, AUGER DRIVE") was discontinued back in 2005, and there are none on-hand in Honda parts warehouses, sorry. 

That particular part number was applicable to the HS55 only and not used on any other models.


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

Of course, that is my luck. I'll figure something out, sooner or later. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

